# Such a small world



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

New neighbors across the street... Noticed them eyeballing my dog trailer when they were outside. Figured "oh no... New neighbor is uncomfortable". Talked to him a few days ago and as it turns out his father is a prominent trainer/handler in IPO. His dad has been a member of the WUSV World Championship Team for WDA, WUSV World Championship Team for USA, competitor at the WDA National Championship, multi time competitor at the USA National Championship, and a Regional Champion. Crazy huh? The dog world is so small lol


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Neighbor was probably thinking, "these dog wacko-s are everywhere!"


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

martemchik said:


> Neighbor was probably thinking, "these dog wacko-s are everywhere!"


:rofl:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Why does this stuff never happen to me?! I live in a metro area of over a million people and cannot find one half decent helper (that I would gladly pay quite a bit to work with). Everyone I know thinks I'm swearing when I say "Schutzhund".


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

I was 1,500 miles from home, and I see a group of people working dogs, with blinds set up in a field visible from the road. I go over to say hello, and one of the people there training with the club used to live 10 miles from me. Pop my dog out, and their German visiting decoy takes a few bites for me.

I've got about 5 other stories like this..."dog world is a small world".


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm with Liesje, this stuff never happens to me.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

How cool! ...I wish that were my neighbors!! 

Doesn't happen here... Instead I get the idiot that doesn't know what a leash and her property line is!


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

We were out tracking once in a farmers field down a country lane in the least populated county in England in the middle of nowhere when a woman pulls up in her car and wanders down towards us. I didn't know what I thought she was going to say, but I definitely didn't expect her to ask 'are you doing schutzhund tracking?'.

Me and dad just looked at each other in amazement. We know pretty much everyone in the working dog world over here, there are only about 300 members of IPO clubs in total in the whole country, so it was a surprise to come across someone who had even heard of schutzhund let alone identify schutzhund style tracking, stop the car in the middle of nowhere and come and ask us about it.

It turned out she is the German Shepherd Health Co-ordinator for the Kennel Club and was just randomly passing by. We had a great conversation about old lines going back to the 70's. Very interesting!


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Closest I came while out somewhere was I met a guy who's ex-wife's second cousin twice removed knew a guy who could spell schutzhund.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:spittingcoffee:



Liesje said:


> Why does this stuff never happen to me?! I live in a metro area of over a million people and cannot find one half decent helper (that I would gladly pay quite a bit to work with). Everyone I know thinks I'm swearing when I say "Schutzhund".


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Small world. Who is it?


----------

